# Hamster tubes



## Saff (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi, my hamster cookie always seems to be in her tube and sleeps in there. I was thinking of getting some cap ends to block it off or should i just let her keep going in the tubes? She also always pees and poos in there causing it to smell a lot.  I also have been told that once fully grown they can get stuck but it is ok for now as she is only four months old.


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

What cage tubes are you talking about? If they are rotastak tubes then yeah hammies do get stuck in them  
I'm not sure about tubes on other cages though.

If your hamster is happy sleeping in the tubes then I would leave her to it, just keep an eye on her and make sure she isn't stuck of course!
I think hamsters like to squish up and go to sleep so they will find a nice little hidey hole to sleep in so the tube as a bed makes sense.

My hamster pees and poops in the tubes in his cage too, nothing you can do about it really, just clean them out every day.


----------



## Saff (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah it's a savic but weirdly today she has slept in her house and i got a second hamster yesterday(male). Not sure if it's related, might just be a coincidence.


----------

